
Brainwaves could act as your password – but not if you’re drunk - CrankyBear
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2118434-brainwaves-could-act-as-your-password-but-not-if-youre-drunk/?utm_source=MIT%20TR%20Newsletters&utm_campaign=8f37b32526-The_Download&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_997ed6f472-8f37b32526-154304641
======
mojoe
“Depending on the application, it may be a wonderful feature that a drunk
person cannot authenticate into a system after they have had too many drinks,”
Chuang says.

